
Fact: 90% of apps downloaded are deleted during the next 30 days. Here is why. - tigranhakobian
http://blog.inapptics.com/why-people-delete-app
======
userbinator
_Privacy concerns due to being asked for too much information_

That is amusingly ironic, considering this is coming from a company whose
description is "Inapptics helps app makers analyze user behavior in their
mobile apps."

But it seems the corpus of mobile apps is similar to the situation with
regular desktop software since selling software first became popular --- very
few good ones, and a very very "long tail" of complete crap. From my
experience on the desktop, good is not necessarily popular either.

